# Pseudo slotting, a complete tutorial!



## CubeHeadOfficial (Oct 22, 2019)

Hey there!

I just made a full tutorial on Pseudo slotting and I thought this would be a nice place to share my work for those who are interested 

Please give it a watch and I thank you for the positive feedback!

have a nice day!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 22, 2019)

Cool! But one question, why is only one edge oriented on the right side of thumbnail? That’s an impossible case.


----------



## CubeHeadOfficial (Oct 22, 2019)

It’s only three pairs solved  


Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Cool! But one question, why is only one edge oriented on the right side of thumbnail? That’s an impossible case.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 22, 2019)

CubeHeadOfficial said:


> It’s only three pairs solved


Oh ok thx


----------



## KM the cuber (Oct 23, 2019)

interesting...


----------

